# Telstar 28 - Bahamas/Caribbean cruiser?



## costaricanwannabe (Nov 29, 2006)

I am considering taking a Telstar 28 trimaran to the Bahamas and possibly the Caribbean. Has anyone taken a Telstar 28 to the Bahamas or the Caribbean? I know I would have to wait for a good weather window to go offshore. Does anyone have experience with this trimaran offshore? If caught in bad weather, how well would the boat handle it?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Sailingdog should chip in soon - he has one and never misses a chance to talk about her. Boats with training wheels...


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

mitiempo said:


> Sailingdog should chip in soon - he has one and never misses a chance to talk about her. Boats with training wheels...


I think you mean water wings. :laugher


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Whatever - you were fast. Must have been sitting with fingers poised. How are the plans coming?


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

mitiempo said:


> Whatever - you were fast. Must have been sitting with fingers poised. How are the plans coming?


No to thread jack but they are coming along nicely... I am a meticulous person though, my float plan has evolved into a 50 page itinerary. Worst thing on a boat? A schedule from what I have been told...


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow. A 50 page float plan. Good luck having fun!


----------



## twodogs (Feb 21, 2010)

Not to re-hijack, but does anyone know the price range of used Telstar 28s? I see $60k or so for a 2005 online, but I'm not sure whether that's set in hope or expectation.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn, not sure how I missed this thread, other than being busy delivering a sailboat when it was posted.....

The Telstar 28 would be a good choice.  One of the owners of a Telstar 28 took the boat from St. Petersburg, FL, down into the Caribbean and east, south a bit and then west back through the Caribbean. Then he went to Honduras and the boat last I heard was in Rio Dulce, Guatemala. The total trip over the course of a summer and fall was 3500 NM., and a good portion of that was single handed.

As pointed out by the leadmine owning trolls above, I do know a bit about the boat, as I own a 2006 one... mine is probably the best known and most heavily modified of all the Telstar 28s out there. I think it is a fantastic boat and I've sailed mine in some pretty nasty conditions. I've got some video of my boat up on Youtube... here's one of them:








costaricanwannabe said:


> I am considering taking a Telstar 28 trimaran to the Bahamas and possibly the Caribbean. Has anyone taken a Telstar 28 to the Bahamas or the Caribbean? I know I would have to wait for a good weather window to go offshore. Does anyone have experience with this trimaran offshore? If caught in bad weather, how well would the boat handle it?


It depends. Most multihulls, including the Geminis from PCI, hold their value quite well. The Telstar is a fairly new boat and doesn't have much of a track record for sales, as it has only been out since 2004, but given how the Geminis have done, I'd expect them to hold their value fairly well.

Does the one in the ad have the mast raising system or not? Most of the boats have it, but a few, mainly the prototypes that were sold off a few years ago, do not. The mast raising system is a key to the value of the Telstar 28 IMHO, since it does allow you to step and unstep the mast single-handedly.

If the boat has the mast raising system, the 20 HP outboard, and the "deluxe" package with the full galley and marine head, then $60,000 isn't too unreasonable a price, depending on the condition of the boat and how well it was maintained.

I'd also point out that the Telstar 28 does give you a lot for the money, even at new prices. The Corsair 28 sells for a bit more than the Telstar 28 but does not have the amenities or standing headroom found on the Telstar 28.

If you want to know more about the boat, I'd highly recommend you read my *blog*. 


twodogs said:


> Not to re-hijack, but does anyone know the price range of used Telstar 28s? I see $60k or so for a 2005 online, but I'm not sure whether that's set in hope or expectation.


----------

